# Ditsum Dasha  - sold through Brightwells May 29th 2012



## Laura1812 (27 August 2012)

I have just found out that a mare I bred went through Brightwell Sales at the end of May.

She is called Ditsum Dasha and I think was lot 133. Mare by Catherston Dazzler. She sold for £1800

If anyone knows of her whereabouts, I would love to keep in touch with her or just know she is ok.

I have her siblings still and she is the one that I have lost touch with. Had I known she was going to the sales I would have bought her back 

Just want to know she is okay and not loose trace of her forever - if she bacame available to buy back in the future I would as I only have her sister left of my little breeding line.


----------



## Laura1812 (15 July 2016)

Still looking


----------



## Mariposa (15 July 2016)

Just had a look online, she was Lot 132,  Brightwells usually lists the buyer (in TB sales anyway!) - but it's not on the results. I'm sure if you rang them they might be able to help, or contact the buyer for you? Best of luck, I really hope you can track her down.


----------

